# My videos for 12/27/10



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

Link to youtube:


----------



## BMAN1 (Nov 11, 2009)

Cool, nice rig, love the turbo whine. What kind of camera are you using?


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Great vid..like the notes/comments. Trucks sounds good. You got one heck of a storm!! Good jobThumbs Up


----------

